# Are you afraid of spiders?



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I Know I am! :O


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Depends. I am not afraid of little spiders. I am, however, afraid of the large ones. By large, I am talking about spiders longer than half an inch.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

These should illustrate it rather well.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

yes they gross me out so much, especially if they're in close proximity


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Slightly. They are creepy looking but I am able to pick them up and take them outdoors.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Depends what kind.

Little thin legged ones are fine, it's the fast moving hairy ones that creep me out.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, despite how much I try to tell myself I'm not I am deathly afraid of spiders.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

depends on how big/scary/poisonous/fast...etc..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry dude, Your Australian accent doesn't make you an expert on wildlife.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Absolutely. Even more afraid of snakes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Absolutely. Even more afraid of snakes


Don't people handle snakes at the churches in your area? :lol

P.S The West Virginia jokes will never end.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Don't people handle snakes at the churches in your area? :lol
> 
> P.S The West Virginia jokes will never end.


Lol me and you are gonna fight. I bet you would actually love WV. Most people are nice, it's beautiful, and peaceful


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

These motherf*ckers make my skin crawl.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Lol me and you are gonna fight. I bet you would actually love WV. Most people are nice, it's beautiful, and peaceful


It's on! :duel
That smiley would be more WV friendly if they were fighting with broken beer bottles :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spiders are actually kind of cute. :>


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It's on! :duel
> That smiley would be more WV friendly if they were fighting with broken beer bottles :b


Well yea, we're crazy mofos here. But I hate beer. And we found a black widow in our back yard a month ago. Killed the crap out of it..so gross


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Spiders are actually kind of cute. :>


:sus:um :wtf


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sorry dude, Your Australian accent doesn't make you an expert on wildlife.


I was thinking of the EXACT same thing :eek


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm terrified.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

fak no, I kill spoderman and his spoder buddies every day.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah especially the ones climbing up my window at night and wearing spandex.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nah, I've only ever seen a red back like once in my life. And even that wasn't very scary.

I'm kind of afraid of cockroaches though, they're just too damn fast and creepy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Little ones, no. I just let them hang out in my room and build their webs. Those big-*ss ones in Australia though.......:afr


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

yes. tiny ones don't, and jumping spiders are cute.


----------



## parzen (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes... but I can't help but stare at them... they are so... interesting...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

parzen said:


> Yes... but I can't help but stare at them... they are so... interesting...


they like staring at you too








*stare*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Pff, I'm not afraid of anything...

except for spiders.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm afraid of them, I mean I don't like them so I kill spiders all of the time. But it did freak me out when one was in my bed at night. 

But I think I would be if I encountered one of those giant spiders like the ones in Austrailia in my room. I think I would probably shoot it with a BB gun in order to kill it because I would be too afraid to kill it lol.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Not so much tiny ones, but big ones, yeah.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Well I'm afraid of the ones that can kill me, but that's just rational. We don't get those here though. I'm not afraid of other spiders. I just let them do their thing usually.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm male, so no.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, i have arachnophobia :afr
Even the tiny ones make me scream...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

only the huge ones.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

They make me grab my sack in fear at first sight but then afterwards im like, hey buddy


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

I definitely have arachnophobia :um


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am scared of spiders (except the tiny ones), but they are not my biggest fear. Those are Daddy Long Legs (craneflies, I know in the US that name is used for a spider-like thing).


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus:um :wtf


lmao


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

yes and my girlfriend uses this against me


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

yes, If the big hairy ones came towards me. Cockroaches are more disgusting to me though and scare me more...


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes. I hate the bstards, but I'd never harm one.

One decided to visit me while in the company of a lady. Terrified, she asked me to dispose of it. Biggest fooker I had ever seen. After hesitating, to my shock, I managed to trap him, albeit catching his leg (after which he began struggling ferociously). Needless to say, while walking to the back door I remained calm (outwardly), while quietly dying inside. I survived, he survived. The end. Still suffering some after shock to this day. Oh and despite that, the lady lost interest in me lol. Typical. Thanks again sa


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

hell yes. :afr Terrified of them.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i hate those little 8 legged motherfvckers...


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Some scare me more than others. But I generally have a dislike for all of them.
They don't seem to understand the concept of personal space, and they always like to crawl on me for some reason.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

HardRock said:


> y u do this vonem?


cuz spoderman is dik k?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

YES! And mice O_O


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, if I could I'd run to kill them when I see them but usually I just run out of my room as quickly as I spot it in case it tries to block the exit. A few times though I let them live, like this one in the basement, I let it build its web so it would catch the much more horrifying camel cricket and this other time I saw one climbing down a wall and was about to kill until I noticed it was missing like 2 legs and when trying to crawl down, it would lose its grip and spend like 30 seconds on one spot. I felt sorry for it and let it go.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I had a small one crawl on my left arm yesterday actually. I sent it flying with my finger, but they freak me out inside. Now I don't know where the spider is (because we all know they never die no matter how hard you throw them).

Though I wouldn't call myself arachnophobic - I can retain composure around them, they just make very, very uncomfortable.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## GerrysKid (Oct 17, 2012)

I am a major arachnophobiac. They spark a physical fear in me. I get anxious and nauseous and feel like I am going to throw up. Them, cockroaches, and centi/millipedes. Eeh


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> Though I wouldn't call myself arachnophobic - I can retain composure around them, they just make very, very uncomfortable.


I agree. They make me very uncomfortable but I wouldn't call it a phobia. I consider my cranefly fear a phobia as it is more severe.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't like spiders. Fear, sometimes.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sorry dude, Your Australian accent doesn't make you an expert on wildlife.


LOL
And heres the gif for anyone who didn't want to press play:


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

they scare me but i adore them. i will be late for work coaxing them out of the shower and releasing them somewhere dry.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think spiders are so incredibly cool and I hate that I'm so petrified around them. They're just so unpredictable. They sit "dead" in a corner for 3 years and then suddenly move like ****ing Usain Bolt or give birth to 3 million babies. The smallest ones are the creepiest because you lose track of them(until you find them hanging from their web from your head). Etc.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, doesn't stop me from squishing the **** out of them though. I love all creatures of land, sea, and air, unless you're crawling around in my goddamn house. Then you're dead meat.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not really. It depends on how big and ugly they are I guess, and if there's a risk of it dropping on me ;-;


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

A 1000% yes. I've had so many nightmares involving them. ;___;


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I have been bitten twice by a spider. So I vote Yes! spider are evil...:twisted


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I think we should be more afraid of the eventual robot spiders, you guys. :door






Spiderdemons anyone? :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Absolutely terrified of them. They are little spawns of the devil.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Only the big hairy ones but they look so fluffy which from a distance is nice.










------If I saw one crawling long like this in the open I'd **** myself though.


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes! They're evil devil spawn lmao s:


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No, but I don't like spiders.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :blank

But if I woke up and one was crawling on my arm or something I would be startled briefly.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Spiders are terrible evil little things. Their sole purpose on this earth is to creep around, watch people from afar, and send terror into anyone that crosses their path. I don't know who invented them, but they deserve to die.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

For the most part, yes. There are little, unassuming ones that don't bother me much. There was a huge one lurking in the bathroom of my old house when I was a kid that pretty much prevented me from taking a bath that day. D:


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, i am, they make me jump and run away. Two days ago i was vacuuming and moved a ball, nice surprise, a spider beneath it. In panic I vacuum it but ... It was so gross :S the only spiders i can cope with are the little little little ones. And if there's one of those typical house spiders in my room, like in the corner, i don't mind cause most of the time they just stay there. Only if they keep moving or sth, i sleep somewhere else.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yes is an understatement!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Not at all.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Awesome method that I learned a long time ago for dealing with all kinds of nasty bugs. Get yourself a can of any kind of hairspray that goes on thick and dries really quick. Just hit them with a good blast of it a wait a few seconds for it to dry. Spiders will usually take off right away and get stuck after a few inches.

I'm not real sure if it kills them but it stops most bugs in their tracks and you can use a paintbrush or something, brush them into a paper cup, dump them in the toilet and flush. 

I'm not too sure how well this works on the larger varieties of spiders (It almost definitely wouldn't work on the big ones from the videos) so you might want to be ready to run.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Scrolling down and seeing that gif made me jump.

Yes, I hate spiders. We get a few here in the house and I'm petrified to even go near them just to kill them. They usually crawl up the walls and my dad smacks them with a rolled newspaper. My mom is notorious for busting out the hairspray and spraying them to the point that they look plastic.


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Spiders are terrible evil little things. Their sole purpose on this earth is to creep around, watch people from afar, and send terror into anyone that crosses their path. I don't know who invented them, but they deserve to die.


I'm gonna have to agree here. also I have some kind of insect phobia, it's not proven, but i run like a little girl when i see any spider, bee, bug etcetc. hahaha


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

The big hairy ones freak me out. Thankfully, I've never encountered one. The regular ones like daddy long legs are alot easier to kill than cockroaches. Those things really freak me out.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Victini said:


> My mom is notorious for busting out the hairspray and spraying them to the point that they look plastic.


 I haven't used this method for a long time. Is it really necessary to spray that much or is she just using the "better safe than sorry" philosophy? The way I remember it, as long as you didn't miss, once or twice with short blasts was enough to immobilize them.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> I haven't used this method for a long time. Is it really necessary to spray that much or is she just using the "better safe than sorry" philosophy? The way I remember it, as long as you didn't miss, once or twice with short blasts was enough to immobilize them.


She's just using the "better safe than sorry" philosophy. I was using hyperbole to describe her actions, but she'll still go to the extreme with spraying spiders. I've learned that spraying them two or three times makes them freeze up and fall off the wall. Easy from that point to just grab it with a paper towel and flush it down. I don't mind picking them up when I know they can't crawl around or bite.


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

I am *deathly* afraid of spiders, i can't even look at pictures of them

had to close my eyes through half this thread lol :afr


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

I love how some of you posted pictures of them q: Made me not even want to touch the screen )x


----------

